# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Fourth Keynote Confirmed

## nicole_mediabistro

Curtis Carson, Head of Systems Integration, Centre of Competence Manufacturing Engineering for Airbus, to keynote at Inside 3D Printing Conference & Expo in New York.

http://www.mediabistro.com/inside3dp...e#curtiscarson

----------

